#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-21
<MichealH> Omega, Ping from like 2 d=ats go is now ponged
<MichealH> :D
<Omega> MichealH: pong
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-23
<MichealH> Wow... Our channel was almost wiped out
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-26
<Muscovy> This weekend I'll have a homepage on the tour set up.
<Muscovy> I'm just working out some kinks like page selection.
<Muscovy> Yay!
<Muscovy> I've pushed a revision with a homepage.
<Omega> :D
<Omega> the website is down btw
#ubuntu-tour 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> download and install http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<TourBot> Title: Upload Mirrors -Easy file upload to multiple free file hosts - Download - psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar (at uploadmirrors.com)
<Omega> No one touch that.
<Omega> Although, it's probably windows malware.
<UndiFineD> Omega: tourbot ?
<Omega> chocolaate-maan
<Omega> he's spreading malware
<UndiFineD> yeah, he has been around a coulpe of channels
<Omega> Freenode gets hit with waves of spam every once in a while
